# scottish family seeking advice



## scotsto canada (Jun 3, 2008)

we are a family who are seeking to move to vancouver. I am a plumber/heating engineer and my wife is a nursery teacher here in scotland. We have family in Vancouver already and are wondering if anyone knows if they can sponsor us to live in canada.

Also the best places for me to find work and get a job offer.

thanks


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*scottish family*



scotsto canada said:


> we are a family who are seeking to move to vancouver. I am a plumber/heating engineer and my wife is a nursery teacher here in scotland. We have family in Vancouver already and are wondering if anyone knows if they can sponsor us to live in canada.
> 
> Also the best places for me to find work and get a job offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Plumbers can be union or nonunion. Union pays much more-friends who got into the union found they made a much better living-so worth the effort(esp with the expense of the Vancouver area). Check the area for unions. I found Welcome to the UA Local 324 - Victoria, British Columbia Canada 
Trades do very well here-and we constantly need more! Hopefully they won't make it too complicated. Canadians can't figure out why very qualified people are accepted and then not allowed to work in their fields. Just ask doctors. But they are crying for tradesmen. Start asking what is required. Good luck!


----------

